

Predictive modeling with R offers insight into elections, World Cup - mattcoolidge
http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2010/06/political-science-with-r.html

======
mattcoolidge
Predictive analytics has been gaining traction beyond its traditional base of
late. Interesting post detailing how predictive models are used to predict the
outcomes of a wide array of events, from financial markets to World Cup
results.

